# Drag Race New Hope Pa.



## TearDrop Memories

NEW HOPE Pa.
High Heel
Drag Race
.

http://www.dragracenewhope.com
West Mechanic St. New Hope Pa.
















Hosted by Miss Pumpkin.
Bring Your Heels & 15-lb + Pumpkin.

Loving Cup Trophy & Fabulous Prizes!
Festive Costume Admired, Not Required

*Followed By*

Political Pitch Pumpkin Bowling
10 Scare Crow Pins
L. Barack Obama, Michael Moore, Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, Bill Clinton
R. Pres. Bush, V.P. Cheney, John McCain, Sarah Palin, Condi Rice
Sponsored By
TearDrop Memories
Tear Drop Memories
New Hope Chamber Of Commerce
New Hope, PA | Greater New Hope Chamber of Commerce | New Hope, Pennsylvania Bucks County
215-862-3401


----------



## TearDrop Memories

*An early contestant at our New Hope Pa. shop*
Local Color Outside Teardrop Memories New Hope Pa. Antique Shop - OurFilmProps.com


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Too fun! If I didn't think I'd break my ankle out of the gate, I might enter...


----------



## slightlymad

Sorry I missed it


----------

